# 150 bucks to spend on...



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

alright so i got some cash for christmas and of course it's going to my 200..i was just wondering what you guys thought would be the best way to spend it? whether on an audio system or performance/cosmetic parts?? thanks


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

first, what do you have already?


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i really don't have anything but tint yet..


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

150$?? save up another 50 and get the HS CAI, if u dont wanna wait, ure gonna have to get something cosmetic, the closest performance part u can get is a pulley, or do your timing and use those 150$ on premium gas


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Totally agree. Either go with the Cold Air Intake or wait. Try like SR20 says....Hot Shot or Place Racing. Should run you around $200. Or talk to LIUSPEED.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

here is the first thing i bought for my 200:
my JVC El-Kameleon $220
(day time)








(nighttime)


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

hehe you got the cheapy version of the chameleon, i paid like 350 for mine, was the middle man one without the voice recognition software (which makes it better imo, vr software sucks)

150 bucks will buy you a lot of cosmetic mods, but no performance mods, excluding maybe an underdrive pulley or a strut tower bar.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

what exactly is the timing? how do you do it? i think i could maybe come with another 50...do you think the CAI is definitely the best to get over say exhaust? thanks again.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

worry about your cars breathing before you worry about the exhaust, if you get a cat back with your restrictive stock airbox, youll lose a signifigant amount of power. Get a CAI, then maybe an exhaust, but i would do a CAI, Headers then exhaust myself.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

B--&--M short--shift--er. or pacesetter which i think is just as good and $70 cheaper. but thats if u dont want cold air first


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

B&M short shifter + ES bushing if you've got a stick...or a whole bunch of stickers, I hear they add about 5hp a pop!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, i'd say next to headers, a CAI(hotshot) is the best bang for your buck to date, a pulley is prolly the last thing u wanna do since it only adds about 2-3whp, and for 30$ more u can get approx. 5-7whp(depending on application) with the hotshot cai


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

would a k&n air filter help the breathing any?? i'm thinking of getting one to replace the stock airbox. new to exhaust/muffler systems...but do just the muffler do anything power wise to the car? there's this shop selling one for $46 and says it records gains of up to 5 horsepower..so just wondering. thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
to me 5hp isn't exactly something you can 'feel' However you can feel the difference in a rear sway bar.

Seth


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *alright so i got some cash for christmas and of course it's going to my 200..i was just wondering what you guys thought would be the best way to spend it? whether on an audio system or performance/cosmetic parts?? thanks *


groupbuy right now for PR CAI over at www.sr20deforum.com
check it out

O


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

I would buy a G20 ECU with it you can rev to 7500rpm and speed limiter is removed! I got one for sale!


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

djisnx2000 said:


> *I would buy a G20 ECU with it you can rev to 7500rpm and speed limiter is removed! I got one for sale! *


psssstttt.....he has a 1.6
O


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

Then what are you waiting for to get the SR dude!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Also,
You could get steel brake lines.

Seth


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i want an sr so so bad but way too expensive for the swap..what exactly does the rear sway bar do? thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Since you're running a stock suspension setup, it should make turn in tighter. The car should be more rotateable and less understeer prone. 

Seth


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so geting a PR CAI is defnitely a good choice for the money? i've just heard that it isn't that much power and that's all it really does...right?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

any SINGLE add on to your engine isn't going to make THAT much of an increase. You need to eventually add ALL of the nice additives along with it(header, exhaust, throttle body) to make it really purr.

Adding a CAI isn't bad, but it really won't give you the most unless you let the entire engine breathe better by adding the rest.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
Engine mods done alone don't do anything short of make you think you are in some sort of engine-mod layaway plan. To me, its like a suspension, do it all once and do it right (but since I can't afford to do that I may end up frankensteining the thing). YOu usually plop down a grand for a new suspension: springs, shocks, bump stops, mounts, strut bars, sway bars. Do the same for engine: intake AND exhaust, maybe exhaust manifold, throttle body mod, extrude hone, cams, puleys, etc. 
Its usually a shame to take apart the engine 5 times.
In the meantime while you save up the cash that could buy a HDTV, throw on some minor cosmetic stuff so you can see that the car is being upgraded.
Thats my way anyway.

Seth


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

what do you mean exactly by minor cosmetic stuff? i have some stickers and tint..but i think the next cheapest cosmetic thing would be clear corners for 30 bucks..


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

get an intake


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

i would say get an intake.... as for bolt ons ive done severel, on several different cars, and i never had to "take apart the engine"i made my intake out of 3" mandel bent pipeing and a total of 4 couplings for about 128$ and dynod at 9 more hp to the wheels, akk51 if you would like a pic and some info on the cai drop me an emailif you have your stock air box i might be interested in trading...let me know


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

and i never had to "take apart the engine"
-------

Right,
Just to put on an intake you have to take things off, and for cams you hace to take things off, and for an exhaust or headers you have to take things off, and for pulleys you have to take things off, so you may as well do it all at once. Thats all.
As for what i mean by cosmetic, I meant new grille or lip, or a shift knob or something. nothing serious. This way you can save up for big-stuff.

Seth


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

NIS54N, so wait, you'd be interested in trading your CAI and filter for my stock airbox? if you are that would be sweet. i'll do that. is it easy to install? new grilles tend to be a little on the expensive side otherwise i would definitely get one or some side skirts at least.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> to me 5hp isn't exactly something you can 'feel' However you can feel the difference in a rear sway bar.
> 
> Seth *


all i have done to my car is a Hotshot CAI and you can definitely feel the difference when compared to stock. Also, i have a rear strut bar which does tighten the car up slightly in turns. Not significant but it does the job for the $30 i paid for it.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i agree with teknokid, 5hp to the wheels i a lot......try to redline your car completely stock......you'll see that it kinda hesitates, then add an cai, and you'll notice the car WANT to revv higher....it all adds up


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

not a strait across trade.. you said you had 150$ right.... i would trade for that, in my opinion it is nicer that the hotshot one i dynod at 9 more hp to the wheels if you are interested email me a [email protected] otherwise ill put in the classifieds.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

is it similar to the HS CAI? and what about the filter...included? i got tired of the stock antenna..(looks too damn tall and metallic for the front) so i wasted 20 bucks on a 13 " black rubber antenna..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

filter included...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

if you give me your email ill sent you a pic.... do you have instant message?


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

is it a k&n filter? my email is [email protected], same for instant message


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

NIS54N said:


> *you said you had 150$ right.... i would trade for that, in my opinion it is nicer that the hotshot one i dynod at 9 more hp to the wheels *


9HP to the wheels?? im not calling you a liar but i need prove. I only gained about 5 HP to the wheels with my HS CAI, which is pretty typical. 9HP seems like a lot for just a CAI.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

actually Hotshot CLAIMS that the CAI gives 8whp on se-r's, but we know everyone exagerrates just like UR says their pulley gives 5-7whp(dyno'd at 2-3whp) the CAI is typical to give 5-6whp


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

I would save your funds and buy CAI and exhaust together for your first mods. Fast is better than looks when it your money.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

how much is it typically for exhaust such as catback or stillen? i mean the whole system and installation...any price estimates?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i paid $573.00 for my stromung and installed it myself.


----------

